# Oyster Extravaganza



## masondixon (Feb 18, 2017)

Well my pops surprised me yesterday with a 1/2 bushel of fresh Chesapeake Bay Oysters. 












IMG_1936.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





Couldn't wait so I shucked a 1/2 dozen last night and ate them on the half shell. The rest are being shucked now. The biggest ones will saved for Smoked Oysters Rockefeller and the rest will be flash fried for Oyster Po'Boys. 












IMG_1938.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017


















IMG_1937.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





Some big boys in there! 

Stay tuned more Qview to follow....


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 18, 2017)

I am in for this one!!!!! I love my oysters!!!! mmmm mmmmm you have going already......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2017)

Love fresh oysters!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2017)

yuper great looking stuff I went to local American Legion last night for their annual wild life dinner which included oysters on the half shell and all kinds of wild life.

Hey MasonDixon we are starting amd group on here look it up and sign up with us.

Warren


----------



## bellaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Mmm. I wouldn't have been able to wait either. They look delicious!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 18, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> Well my pops surprised me yesterday with a 1/2 bushel of fresh Chesapeake Bay Oysters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously not your first rodeo, shucking barehanded!  I never get beyond the half-shell stage to make po-boys:  they're already gone!


----------



## masondixon (Feb 18, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Obviously not your first rodeo, shucking barehanded!  I never get beyond the half-shell stage to make po-boys:  they're already gone!


Def not the first. I think I learned how to shuck around 11/12. My Pop Pop told me a long time ago I better learn myself or I'd go hungry watching everyone else.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 18, 2017)

Same with me.  I also learned not to shuck too far ahead, else the older, craftier folks would snag those I'd done and set aside for me, and I'd have zilch.  Some of those bad boys look like Gulf oysters, as big as they are.


----------



## xray (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm in for the ride. Go O's!


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 18, 2017)

I've often wondered who the first person was that decided to eat an oyster.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't know but they deserve a medal!! If they were here It would be worth points and then some!!!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 18, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> I've often wondered who the first person was that decided to eat an oyster.



Can't remember who he was, but a comedian did a whole skit about the same thing.  

"First guy to eat an egg thinking, hmmm...I'm going to eat the next thing that falls out of that chicken's butt...."    :biggrin:


----------



## masondixon (Feb 18, 2017)

Here we go guys












IMG_1940.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





Oyster shells cleaned and nestled in a bed of salt waiting for the goodness that will come













IMG_1941.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





Oysters first













IMG_1942.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





Topped with the mix: Baby Spinach, bacon, parsley, onion, garlic, Parmesan cheese, lemon juice and Worcester sauce.

Into the smoker, temp at 250.













IMG_1943.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





A few filets to go with the Oysters 

Stay tuned the reveal pics will be out soon!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 18, 2017)

OH BOY!!!!!! I am so hungry now...............


----------



## masondixon (Feb 18, 2017)

40 minutes at 250, the moment of truth...












IMG_1944.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017


















IMG_1947.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017






Dinner is served, enjoy.












IMG_1946.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017


















IMG_1953.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 18, 2017





The Aftermath 

Oysters turned out great! Perfectly done and a hint of smoke. Def going in the recipe book!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking Mighty Tasty from the Bear Den!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 18, 2017)

That was a beautiful sight!!!! I could almost taste it..... I am a little DISAPPOINTED though.... You never saved one for me..........

  Great job.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 18, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> :drool   That was a beautiful sight!!!! I could almost taste it..... I am a little DISAPPOINTED though.... You never saved one for me..........
> Great job.  :points1:


Little bit of hike south to my neck of the woods, but head on down and I'll fire up a batch





AB Canuck said:


> :drool   That was a beautiful sight!!!! I could almost taste it..... I am a little DISAPPOINTED though.... You never saved one for me..........
> Great job.  :points1:


A little far south, but if you make it down my way I'll hook it up for you. I have a bounty of wonderful seafood at my finger tips living so close to the bay. Just wait till you see the pics once crabbing season starts.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 18, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> 40 minutes at 250, the moment of truth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That got knocked out of the park, and I don't think it's landed yet:  killer effort, sir, and big point for that plate of heaven!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2017)

Man I didn't hear the dinner bell and I'm close enough I could have made it dang.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks awesome I usually put a small piece of bacon on mind too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You need a point for great looking meal.

Warren


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 18, 2017)

Love those oysters!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

The oysters look fantastic!

Awesome looking meal!

Point for sure!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> The oysters look fantastic!
> 
> Awesome looking meal!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al!


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> AB Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > That was a beautiful sight!!!! I could almost taste it..... I am a little DISAPPOINTED though.... You never saved one for me..........
> ...


Oysters,Crabs oh boy That dish looks fantastic Points for you

Richie

We go crabbing all summer Here is a dish we make.Wive does most of this one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232978/stuffed-crab-lots-of-pics


----------



## bellaru (Feb 19, 2017)

That's surf and turf at it finest! 
Great job


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2017)

You had me at Oysters !!   Love those little things, anyway you fix em.   Great job, great pics    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

tropics said:


> Oysters,Crabs oh boy That dish looks fantastic Points for you
> Richie
> 
> We go crabbing all summer Here is a dish we make.Wive does most of this one
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232978/stuffed-crab-lots-of-pics


There is a traditional MD dish very similar, Fried hard crab. You actually take the crab mixture, put it into the body of a crab that has been steamed, then the top shelf removed, and deep fry the whole thing. Next time you make your dish try steaming the crab vs boiling. IMO the texture of steamed crab meat is far superior to boiled.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice looking meal.  Oyster time is the best.  Hate months without R's!


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey RW, your right down the street from me (Harco). HalfSmoked just started a MD group, check it out.


----------



## mr parx (Feb 19, 2017)

Those looks so good!  

Do you mind giving the ratios on the non-oyster ingredients?

-parx


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

Mr Parx said:


> Those looks so good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all, the ratios below are good for 12-18 oysters depending on size.

5oz Baby Spinach
4 slices of bacon
1/2 med white onion diced
1/4 cup plain bread crumbs
1/3 cup fresh grated Parmesan Cheese 
1 tsp diced garlic
1/2 tsp Worcester sauce 
1 tbsp lemon juice

Cook bacon in a pan, set aside on paper towel.
Cook onions down in bacon fat until they are translucent and starting to brown.
Wilt spinach in pan with onion. 
Dice bacon then throw all ingredients into food processor. 
Lightly pulse until all ingredients are chopped and mixed. Not too much you don't want to blend. 
Depending on size of oyster and taste use approx 1 heavy tbsp for each oyster.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> Not at all, the ratios below are good for 12-18 oysters depending on size.
> 
> 5oz Baby Spinach
> 4 slices of bacon
> ...



I think the classic NOLA recipe calls for a small amount of anise flavored liquor but I hate liquorice so I omit.


----------



## mr parx (Feb 19, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> I think the classic NOLA recipe calls for a small amount of anise flavored liquor but I hate liquorice so I omit.


I think I'll try it both ways, thanks!


----------



## djrosa1 (Feb 19, 2017)

This all just got me so freaking hungry!!!
Nice job fellas!


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

The feast continues....

I still had 2-3 dozen of the smaller oysters I shucked yesterday waiting patiently for their turn in the spotlight. Was originally going to do Po Boys but changed my mind at the last minute and decided to go with BOLT sandwiches instead. 













IMG_1955.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 19, 2017





House Autry Seafood Breader, Old Bay, GP, OP and a pinch of salt. Now back in the fridge for an hour or so to let the breading set. 
Stay tuned more to come!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm waiting for this one.....


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

IMG_1962.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 19, 2017





Fried to perfection in my CI













IMG_1968.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Feb 19, 2017





The Bolt


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2017)

Just give me home made spicy cocktail sauce and I can eat them just like potato chips. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow!!!! Again those look absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks so good!

Disco


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 22, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> Here we go guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh that is some fine looking food there...

HT


----------



## geezer (Feb 26, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> I've often wondered who the first person was that decided to eat an oyster.


Hunger is a great motivator.


----------



## agnesjaneen (Mar 21, 2017)

This event is a food and wine lovers dream. Based on the concept that a wine’s taste reflects the region it is grown in, or terroir, this event pairs Chatham Vineyard’s wines with oysters that are cultivated in the waters surrounding the winery.

Just as wines are believed to be flavored by their region, oysters are also known for developing a distinct flavor, or Merroir, based on where they are grown. The evenings flavors will only be made more enjoyable by the beauty of the winery, which sits on Church Creek and is dotted with buildings that date to the early 1800’s.


----------



## sky monkey (Mar 21, 2017)

The fry on those breaded oysters looks absolutely perfect.  I've never tried setting the breading the fridge, thanks for the tip!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 21, 2017)

AgnesJaneen said:


> This event is a food and wine lovers dream. Based on the concept that a wine’s taste reflects the region it is grown in, or terroir, this event pairs Chatham Vineyard’s wines with oysters that are cultivated in the waters surrounding the winery.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as wines are believed to be flavored by their region, oysters are also known for developing a distinct flavor, or Merroir, based on where they are grown. The evenings flavors will only be made more enjoyable by the beauty of the winery, which sits on Church Creek and is dotted with buildings that date to the early 1800’s.



Aggie, please check the batteries in your CO detectors, as it appears as though they need replacing.


----------



## sauced (Mar 24, 2017)

Man what a meal!! I also love oysters.....on 1/2 shell and fried!! And those steaks......ummm  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points!!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 26, 2017)

MD, I'm salivating looking at that smoke ! points


----------



## masondixon (Apr 23, 2017)

Crazy and Sauced, thanks for the compliments. Unfortunately gonna be waiting about 5 months to repeat the cook


----------

